# Gauge Install in AC Vent



## Mcgin014 (Oct 6, 2011)

I remember seeing someone that was installing a boost gauge in the driver side AC vent, but cant find where it was. I have a wideband afr gauge I want to install and thats the only place I thing would look good. If anyone can find the post let m know.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=47546

David1 is the one that is developing the unit
Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mcgin014 said:


> I remember seeing someone that was installing a boost gauge in the driver side AC vent, but cant find where it was. I have a wideband afr gauge I want to install and thats the only place I thing would look good. If anyone can find the post let m know.


I had a gauge pod made for my steering column. No wideband, but that is where my boost gauge is!


----------

